
Announcing: NewSpace Ventures - jwtuckr
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/announcing-newspace-ventures-john-w-tucker
======
jwtuckr
Announcing: NewSpace Ventures

​​I'm always searching for new, compelling businesses cropping up from the
fast growing NewSpace Industry. As a space enthusiast, I believe ​it’s
important to always be looking toward the future and follow market and
industry trends. Seeing the new products, services, and capabilities can
reveal new insights and inspire new ideas. And the earlier you discover them,
the better.

So, I​'m assembling an invite-only group of space enthusiasts with a simple
goal: share, discover, and discuss new and interesting NewSpace companies,
products, and services.

​How it Works:

1) Contributors can submit links to NewSpace companies products, or services
on our private Slack channel. 2) Once per day, the collection of ​companies,
products, services and ​their ​links are emailed to subscribers with
attribution of who made the submission.

Contributors:

I am limiting contributors to keen Space Enthusiasts I know and admire. I may
open it to a wider audience in the future so if you’re interested in
contributing, shoot me a message here on FB.

Two rules:

1) Don’t state the obvious. E.g. everyone knows about SpaceX. 2) Don’t repeat
past company/product/service entries (if you can help it).

Subscribers

Feel free to subscribe to the daily digest of NewSpace Ventures at this link!
[http://eepurl.com/cEskAj](http://eepurl.com/cEskAj)

